# Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...



## tompage (5. Oktober 2012)

*Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Hallo leute ich hab dan kleines problem .. undzwar habe ich mir eine neue SSD gekauft, die Samsung 830 120 GB.

Ich habe in den Benchmark´s immer so um die 500 mb Lesen und 300 mb schreiben ... 

Jedoch kommt es mir so vor las würde z.B Photoshop immer noch lange brauchen .... und auch andere programme...

AHCI ist aktiviert und die neuste Firmware ist auch drauf ... wie es mit dem windows start aussieht muss ich nocheinmal prüfen ...

CPU: AMD FX 8150 8x3,60 GHZ
RAM: 8GB
GPU: GTX 680 2 GB Ram
Mainboard : M5A99X EVO
SSD: Samsung 830 120 GB


----------



## mmayr (5. Oktober 2012)

Ohne Daten zu deinem System kann dir keiner helfen!


----------



## tompage (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Oben hinzugefügt.


----------



## Bennz (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*



> CPU: AMD FX 8150 8x3,60 GHZ



da is der fehler


----------



## Rollora (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*



Bennz schrieb:


> da is der fehler


  war auch mein erster Gedanke, aber ich wollt nicht in der früh schon trollen 

Also
Hmm also was heißt sie brauchen "lange". 
Reden wir hier von 1 Sek? Oder 5? Oder doch so wie bei ner normalen HDD 10+.
1-3 Sek sind für kleine bis mittlere Programme trotzdem noch normal, ein paar Sek braucht Photoshop auch mit der schnellsten SSD. Wenns dir immer noch zu langsam ist brauchst du wohl eher ein RAM-Drive als eine SSD.
Hast du denn im Windows alles auf die SSD umkonfiguriert (defragmentierung aus etc)?
Wurden die Daten einfach übertragen hast du 1:1 alles rüberkopiert oder hast du es neue aufgesetzt?
Sind die Programme die du öffnen möchtest auch auf der SSD installiert?


----------



## tompage (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Warum ist der processoer der fehler ? Weil er kein intel processor ist  ? Darauf kann ich ersteinmal 2 jahre verzichten  Danach kommt sicher intel rein weils besser ist ^^

Ja ist alles auf der ssd neu installiert .. auch photoshop .. ich werde nocheinmal die zeit messen.
Was hilt umkonfigurieren ? mehr leistung ? 
Nein umkonfiguriert habe ich nichts .. aber auf meiner alten ssd liefs auch gut .. ohne umkonfigurieren..


----------



## KonterSchock (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

naja ich find deine cpu super, lass die Intel henkos nur trollen, und ja Intel ist ein zacken besser, das hat mit deiner SSD nix zu tun.

hast du dein win7 auch konfiguriert? sprich sinnlose Dienste wie , compiuter Schutz alla (wiedrrherstellung) deaktiviert, es gibt so eine Sachen die du beachten musst, hast du dein automatisches defragmentierung deaktiviert?


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Bei der Samsung SSD ist ein kleines Tool dabei mit dem du windows anpassen kannst speziell für die SSD!
Die SSD hängt auch sicher an der SB950 Controller und nicht am JMicron Controller?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tompage (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Okay ...

Puh keine ahnung an welchem controller die hängt ... wo kann ich das nachsehen ? Hab sie einfach an eine Sata 6 angesteckt ... 

Und hab mal gezählt photoshop brauchte wo ich es heute aufgemacht habe 3 sec ^^  hm


----------



## Lt.Ford (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*



tompage schrieb:


> Und hab mal gezählt photoshop brauchte wo ich es heute aufgemacht habe 3 sec ^^  hm


 
und wo genau liegt jetzt nochmal der fehler?


----------



## hbf878 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

du hast ja nur sata 6gb/s-anschlüsse. steck die ssd mal an einen der grauen (falls nicht schon geschehen) und nicht an einen der beiden schwarzen. dann kannst du, wenn nix mehr an den schwarzen steckt und du den esata-anschluss im i/o-panel nicht brauchst, den jmicron-controller im bios ausschalten (advanced->onboard devices...->JMB storage controller auf [disabled]

hbf


----------



## tompage (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Trotz SSD öffnen programme langsam ...*

Das problem war oder ist .. dass es immer mal wieder langsamer startet ....

Ähm am schwarzen steckt nichts da das ja sata 3 ist  Die schwarzen sind sata 6 ^^


----------

